# Deer Creek Century Cancelled! :(



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Just announced. Cancelled due to lack of participation. Darn!


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

_damn_ is right OldChipper. I had planned to give you a ping and see if you could meet up with our group at the start. 

The DCC Century course represents some significance for me...here is some of my backstory found in this url:

http://www.columbinecourier.com/con...dy-second-year-deer-creek-challenge-bike-race

well ride at some point,

cheers,
Don


----------



## indianhillsted (Apr 28, 2002)

*The Whole Thing*

I went to the website and it says the entire event is cancelled. I was under the impression from your post it was just the century option.

That's too bad. Although I have not done it and didn't plan to this year, I hear it is a great event and anything that promotes cycling in the JeffCo foothills is a good thing.

I hope they get it together again. I'd like to do it someday.

Ted


----------



## CoffeeBean2 (Aug 6, 2005)

Well, that's a bummer. I was thinking about doing it until the CO Masters/Juniors Road Championship was scheduled for the same day. I'll be racing instead.

Hopefully it'll be back next year.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

CoffeeBean2 said:


> Well, that's a bummer. I was thinking about doing it until the CO Masters/Juniors Road Championship was scheduled for the same day. I'll be racing instead.
> 
> Hopefully it'll be back next year.


^CB2... good luck with the Road Champ. Would enjoy your views and experience if you'd have a chance to post it for us.

Don.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

I took the easy way out and am doing the Circle the Summit. I thought the plug was pulled on the Colorado Road Championship also. Glad to hear they are having it.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

DonDenver said:


> _damn_ is right OldChipper. I had planned to give you a ping and see if you could meet up with our group at the start.
> 
> The DCC Century course represents some significance for me...here is some of my backstory found in this url:
> 
> ...


Hey Don, nothing says we can't ride the course next weekend anyway! There are plenty of convenience stores along the way so we can self-support. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Too many competing events next weekend I guess though none IMHO are of the quality of the DCC. Circle the Summit (one of the lamest courses I've ever seen, three out-n-backs?), the Vail Gran Fondo (20 miles of dirt road, no thank you), Masters/Juniors road race championship plus people traveling to see the Pro Challenge. I really hope they're able to hold the DCC event next year. :^/


----------



## mtngirl4 (Aug 11, 2012)

Circle the Summit is one of the best rides out there! Fantastic support and scenery and the out and backs are spokes from a circle around Lake Dillon with nearly 6000 feet of climbing. They still have space so if you've been training for the DCC and you're looking for a century ride in the mountains, sign up now! I'd rather ride a few out and backs and see more of the area than just a single loop or out and back.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

mtngirl4 said:


> Circle the Summit is one of the best rides out there! Fantastic support and scenery and the out and backs are spokes from a circle around Lake Dillon with nearly 6000 feet of climbing. They still have space so if you've been training for the DCC and you're looking for a century ride in the mountains, sign up now! I'd rather ride a few out and backs and see more of the area than just a single loop or out and back.


To each their own, but for me out-n-backs don't cut it no matter how scenic. Maybe too many TTs in my past.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

OldChipper said:


> Hey Don, nothing says we can't ride the course next weekend anyway! There are plenty of convenience stores along the way so we can self-support. Let me know if you're interested.


OC...

We are heading up to the mountains for some riding and new commitments to support the USAProCC begining the 19th. 

We actually had considered riding the century course on the 19th, but decided against it. Both my wife and I were called by a reporter for some comments to the cancellation and we were also asked if we would be riding it anyway. We both feel with respect to the local community that we did not want to participate in what could be a larger than normal group…more so than an average weekend…due to safety and weekend driving pattern. We will continue to ride Deer Creek as it is a local ride for us and I’ll connect with you on a PM early September to see if we can get together. We ride up there until snow is on the steeps.

Bottom line, I’m particularly disappointed that the funds to support that community from the ride are lost, especially post the early season fires and trauma. There are great local supporters for this ride. We stop in often to visit with the volunteer firefighters. Heather at the Grange is outstanding...like a mother to us cyclists. Overall, it’s a great vibe in that canyon with beautiful views and a kickass ride to clock. The DCC would have helped that again this year…sadly…not to happen. Hope it can next year.

Finally; the other day some guy said to me “I ride that area all the time…why would I pay for it…and that’s why the registration was not high enough!” 

That was disappointing to hear. I think differently I guess. I like to support that area once a year that I find myself in almost every week. Right thing to do I feel.

Check in with you soon. Ride well.

Don


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Yeah Heather and the folks at the Grange are awesome. I always tuck an extra $20 or so in my seat bag to donate when I ride that way. Sad that they won't get the extra support from the ride this year. I guess I'd just encourage everyone to make an extra ride up that way and throw them some extra cash while you're at it. 

Have fun at the PCC! Should be great again this year!

And yes, drop me a note and we'll go for a ride this autumn.

Have fun and be safe!


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

Some last news on DCC and hints toward 2013:

Deer Creek Challenge canceled | ColumbineCourier.com


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

Interesting the Pro Cycling Challenge came up. While the race itself did not specifically compete with the DCC there is a "fan ride" and lunch happening in the Springs on Sat. Just another one of the many cycling events that has been scheduled for the 18th. I know with the group I ride with, 5 of us are riding in 5 different events.


----------

